# Which 4x4 to get? YJ (II) or QJ mini?



## heavypoly6 (Feb 16, 2010)

Can you guys help me, cause I'm thinking of buying a 4x4 soon and I don't know which is better. I want the YJ cause if I can mod it with the V-cube 6 mod, it'll be perfect, but I'm not sure if that'll work. I want the QJ cause it seems to be fine and there's nothing you really need to do with it, but is the plastic durable? Like will the center pieces snap or anything? 

First thread post on the forum!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 16, 2010)

X-Cube.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 16, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> X-Cube.



Is it out yet? Any news? I've been waiting :|


----------



## heavypoly6 (Feb 16, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> X-Cube.



Is it on popbuying?  I was planning to get the cubes from there.


----------



## Ekotar (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, if any of you have been to the twistypuzzles dot com forums, you'll know that you shouldn't buy the YJ because it is a detriment to the patent holding vcube company.... but if is far superior to the QJ, although the QJ is fine, and durable, assuming you don't use a hammer to break in your cubes. However my plastic seems to have degraded a little when CRC was applied. If you take the moral high ground and the (slightly) worse turning, be sure to use jig-a-loo, if you aren't happy with the lube that comes in it.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 16, 2010)

I like my QJ, but as I have no YJ, I cannot help you here. Woner says the YJ is impossible to mod correctly because of the screws or something.


----------



## Parity (Feb 16, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> I like my QJ, but as I have no YJ, I cannot help you here. Woner says the YJ is impossible to mod correctly because of the screws or something.



Because of the different angle you have to glue the pins in.
The screw are about 2 mm into the core arm.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Feb 17, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> X-Cube.



Why would you tell him to buy a cube that isnt manufactured yet? Is that helpful?

ON TOPIC: Get the mini qj.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 17, 2010)

QJ mini is more durable than the QJ.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 17, 2010)

Ekotar said:


> Well, if any of you have been to the twistypuzzles dot com forums, you'll know that *you shouldn't buy the YJ because it is a detriment to the patent holding vcube company*.... but if is far superior to the QJ, although the QJ is fine, and durable, assuming you don't use a hammer to break in your cubes. However my plastic seems to have degraded a little when CRC was applied. If you take the moral high ground and the (slightly) worse turning, be sure to use jig-a-loo, if you aren't happy with the lube that comes in it.




I own a V-Cube 5 and 7, and I would buy a V-Cube 4 from Verdes if they manufactured them. But they don't. And they probably won't be anytime soon.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 18, 2010)

Alex DiTuro said:


> Ekotar said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if any of you have been to the twistypuzzles dot com forums, you'll know that *you shouldn't buy the YJ because it is a detriment to the patent holding vcube company*.... but if is far superior to the QJ, although the QJ is fine, and durable, assuming you don't use a hammer to break in your cubes. However my plastic seems to have degraded a little when CRC was applied. If you take the moral high ground and the (slightly) worse turning, be sure to use jig-a-loo, if you aren't happy with the lube that comes in it.
> ...



Yea, it isn't like we are buying fake V5-7's. Verdes has to keep up with the chinese companies or they have no chance.


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 18, 2010)

has anyone tried the lanlan 4x4s?


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 18, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> has anyone tried the lanlan 4x4s?



Yeah I was wondering that too, Chris Bird has one and he likes it. But I was wanting some other opinions on it.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 18, 2010)

I went all out a little while ago and bought a mini qj, lanlan, and YJ. The YJ turn the best, but the alignment problem is pretty bad. The qj is also really nice, and I like it cause it's small. The Lanlan was not great in my opinion. It was like a tight regular sized QJ. I gave it to Anthony in exchange for a promise that he would practice 4x4, (And I got some maru 2x2 lube  )


----------



## James (Feb 18, 2010)

I use a LanLan 4x4. Personally, I prefer it to my mini QJ. Even though it is not as fast, it has a smoother, more stable feel and is larger.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 18, 2010)

I own LanLan, YJ, Mefferts'/QJ, and mini QJ.


It comes down to personal preference.

They all have some inherent flaws.
It depends more on the cuber.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone know what this is?
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.4x4x4_Magic_Cube_White_(Box_Package)-28301


----------



## Mastersonian (Feb 18, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Anyone know what this is?
> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.4x4x4_Magic_Cube_White_(Box_Package)-28301



Looks like an eastsheen clone

I like my Mini QJ


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Feb 18, 2010)

QJ. but I'm not sure about Minis, I have a tiled one and its amazing and I only got it for RM30 ( that's about USD9)


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 18, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Anyone know what this is?
> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.4x4x4_Magic_Cube_White_(Box_Package)-28301





http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17946

There's a thread for that.


----------

